# possiable pt in sludge



## jeneje (Feb 9, 2012)

I followed the instruction given to me on another post for refining my spent solution, i did a test of about a quart and just for testing i removed the sludge that came from the copper bus bar, filtered it and done a test sample. Here is the result after added AR to it. I found this interesting.

Ken


edited; pic is not the best but the spots are bright orange


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 9, 2012)

What was the original material that you digested?

Steve


----------



## jeneje (Feb 9, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> What was the original material that you digested?
> 
> Steve


Hey Steve, the material was mostly IC chips that i crushed and tried to recover the gold. I used HNO3 to remove the BM and the black and grey powder i saved and then added copper to the solution to drop everything else. I thought that it might have silver in it, but NO. So i added it to my waste solution.
I did not know until last night exactly how to recover any values. So i took a quart jar and added the solution and placed another piece of copper bas bar and this morning i had some black powder in the bottom and also attached to the bar.
So I filtered it and scraped off what i could from the copper and added some AR to see whaT happened. The pic shows what the test with stannious looks like.
I now am treating my waste to recover the black / grey material.
Ken

edited for pic, this is a pic of the swab i just done. looks more redish brown to me.


----------



## lazersteve (Feb 9, 2012)

How long after adding the stannous did you snap the photo?

Did the color of the swab change to green-blue after the photos was taken?

I see what appears to be Pt in the swab photo if you waited a few minutes before tsaking the photo and if the color did not change.

Did you leave any tiny surface mounted capacitors on the CPUs or were any of the components on ceramic white pc board?

Steve


----------



## jeneje (Feb 9, 2012)

lazersteve said:


> How long after adding the stannous did you snap the photo?
> 
> Did the color of the swab change to green-blue after the photos was taken?
> 
> ...


Steve the swab changed to a very light yellow, its been two hours since i did the test. The photo was taken a few minutes after the stannious was added. As far as the capacitors goes i really dont remember. I did however take some of the solution 1.5ml and added it to a testtube, then dropped 4 drops in it and it turned orange/red on cantact. I just checked the tube and it changed to a pale green, with what looks like a silverly salt in the bottom. While typing this i used my lighter to heat the testtube and the solution changed to pale yellow. The salts look more white grey then grey. I need to get some more DMG from patnor to be sure. I will check and see if he has anymore.


----------

